# PE Sherwood DVD player sale.



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

I don't normally post things like this, but I thought I'd share in case this is useful to someone here.

Sherwood VD-4500

I'm not even in the market, but I thought it might be a cheap fix for a church or school that just needs a player or replacement. I know cheap players are always on the market, but they are also disposable. This should last a few years...


----------

